# First Ooth



## DonovanXFrancesca (Oct 20, 2019)

Alright so I've been keeping wild mantids for nearly 6 years now with great success, but I've just recently bred mantids for the first time. The first mating with Donovan and Honey went wonderfully (25 hours .. lol), but the second was less fun. Francesca completely devoured poor Donovan  

But Honey has just laid her first Ooth and I'm very excited! I have a few questions, though

1. I would like to have Francesca lay an Ooth on the same stick, but I'm worried she may damage the last one. It's been sitting out for over 24hrs but I'm still afraid  Is it safe?

2. These mantids are native to my area, so can I just leave the Ooth outside until it warms up next Spring? That's when the babies start coming, usually

3. How long can I keep the nymphs together? I only want to permanently keep 4-5, but I want to raise them a few instars to boost their chances in the wild, since the populations around here seem to be dwindling.

Thank you everyone for your help! And here's a picture of the pretty little Ooth  it's not very big but that's okay, as long as it's viable lol

edit: 

One more question: If I get 1-2 more ooths than expected, would anyone be willing to buy them? How much are they worth? Are Stagmomantis sp. wanted by anyone? Just curious because I'd probably use the few extra dollars to buy a fruitfly culture or something to feed them.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 20, 2019)

1. Once the ooth has hardened,  not much will harm it!

2. Yes, they will go through a natural cycle if you diapause them by leaving them outdoors. 

3. If they are well-fed, they can be kept together until ~L4 but I don't like to risk it past L3. 

4. If they are cheap, I'd buy them for sure! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 21, 2019)

me too! but post pic of her.


----------



## DonovanXFrancesca (Oct 21, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> hibiscusmile said:
> 
> 
> > me too! but post pic of her.
> ...


Oh wowza, lots of people seem interested! I also got a dm about it. Well I'll consult the lady mantids and see if they'll give me some more ooths, and my parents, and we'll see if I can start selling  How much do you guys want to pay? Lol

Here's Honey and the father Donovan


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 21, 2019)

Beautiful mantids! I'd pay $5-$10 depending on ooth size. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 22, 2019)

What particular stagmomantis sp is this? I’ll take any extra ooths.


----------



## Frenabo (Oct 23, 2019)

Is this _S. carolina_? I'd also pay $5-10! 

More importantly, if you have an extra male I would be interested in buying him as well! Can't seem to find any males around here...


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 23, 2019)

Frenabo said:


> Is this _S. carolina_? I'd also pay $5-10!
> 
> More importantly, if you have an extra male I would be interested in buying him as well! Can't seem to find any males around here...


I think panterrapets has some adult males for sale on their website.


----------



## Frenabo (Oct 24, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> I think panterrapets has some adult males for sale on their website.


Thanks for the tip!

*Quick edit: they are sold out ]:


----------



## DonovanXFrancesca (Oct 25, 2019)

These are S. Limbata.

I would totally give you a male, but the ones in my area are in the death season so I don't think they'd even be young enough to breed. I'm sorry


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 25, 2019)

Frenabo said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> *Quick edit: they are sold out ]:


Ah, that sucks to hear...anyway they don’t really appear to be carolina(they don’t have this prarticular shade of green) but was she at least mated?


----------



## Frenabo (Oct 25, 2019)

My Carolina laid an ooth yesterday, here is to hoping she was already mated before I caught her!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 26, 2019)

Frenabo said:


> My Carolina laid an ooth yesterday, here is to hoping she was already mated before I caught her!


Congrats!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 26, 2019)

I get the x one,


----------



## Frenabo (Oct 27, 2019)

X one?


----------



## DonovanXFrancesca (Oct 27, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> Ah, that sucks to hear...anyway they don’t really appear to be carolina(they don’t have this prarticular shade of green) but was she at least mated?


I mates both my females to the male Donovan (although Francesca made sure he would be with no one else by eating him..)

Anyways guys I have some unhappy news  Neither of my females have laid anymore ooths, and Honey is rather thin (she laid the first one). I think they're too old to produce more viable ooths, and if they do happen to produce more, I don't want to sell them for fear of giving you guys bad eggs. If I do sell, it'll be in the future when I'm sure it's quality stock. I'm praying the Ooth Honey laid is good, so I'll raise those nymphs to adulthood and breed from there. Thank for all your help guys! I'm sorry I can't provide ooths this year  I dont want to cheat anyone. 

Also, is it normal for mantids to become more agitated as they reach the end? Both my girls get absolutely frantic when I try to handle them, and they didn't do that before.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 27, 2019)

Yeaht hat happened to my male ghost, he just started flting around a lot then finally slowed down within hours and succumbed.


----------



## DonovanXFrancesca (Oct 27, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> Yeaht hat happened to my male ghost, he just started flting around a lot then finally slowed down within hours and succumbed.


I saw that with 2 out of the 3 males I've caught that have died of old age. But the females have been like this for over a week. Should I expect to come home to them on the ground soon? I wish there was something I could do to ease them through their deaths... Although Honey is still eating ravenously. Do you think she's trying to get out one last Ooth before she goes?? And do you think it would even be viable?

Also, out of curiosity, has anyone studied things like genetics in mantids? Such as the genes affecting color? Should I expect dominantly green nymphs from Honey, as she's green? If Francesca lays a viable Ooth, should I expect mainly brown nymphs as she's brown? I would love to do a full scale project to study this, but I don't have the time, money, or space. Plus I'd only be able to do it in one species... Oh well.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 27, 2019)

She might be. Try not to feed her too much or keep her in any extreme temps as this will shorten her life much quicker. As for genetics I think that the encironment that they’re placed in plays a bigger role.


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 27, 2019)

DonovanXFrancesca said:


> Should I expect dominantly green nymphs from Honey, as she's green? If Francesca lays a viable Ooth, should I expect mainly brown nymphs as she's brown?


My paradoxa was green, so im hoping a lot of my females are green. My illudens is a lovely light cherry.


----------



## Frenabo (Oct 30, 2019)

@DonovanXFrancesca update: not only did my _S. carolina_ lay an ooth, but I also realized I had misidentified my other female and she is an _S. limbata_- just like yours- and she laid an ooth as well! Maybe come spring time we can swap some nymphs for genetic diversity [:


----------



## DonovanXFrancesca (Nov 20, 2019)

Frenabo said:


> @DonovanXFrancesca update: not only did my _S. carolina_ lay an ooth, but I also realized I had misidentified my other female and she is an _S. limbata_- just like yours- and she laid an ooth as well! Maybe come spring time we can swap some nymphs for genetic diversity [:


Yea maybe! I was planning also using some wild adults- or nearly adults- so that I have strong mantids capable of surviving the wild, too. Lol what if someone selectively bred mantids to be non-cannibalistic? That would be cool! 

Also guys, I gave my female mantids some chicken! They definitely enjoyed that treat!!


----------



## Endorlado (Jan 8, 2020)

Congratulations)


----------

